# Egg Share In Scotland



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Does anyone know of anywhere in Scotland that does egg share?  I cant find anywhere.  Also how many eggs do you need to get to be able to egg share?? Thank you xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jess

There was a post i think last week about eggshare in scotland

Unfortunately atm there is none available, will find the post and bump it up for u

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55515.0.html

Not sure if this helps or not

Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope...not a single clinic in Scotland does egg share.

Not flamin fair!  

Vicki x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Emily.  Vicki its typical eh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I still think though that us residents of Scotland should bombard the Hospital trusts with emails and petitions to get egg sharing up here I think they'd be people queuing at their door. And the Scottish Executive are whinging that the population of Scotland is declining


----------

